# Bike ist "langsam"



## Darka (15. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuch mal mein "Problem" zu beschreiben.

Woran könnte es liegen, dass mein Bike "langsam" ist. Wenn ich etwas schneller Fahre, muss ich beim höchsten Eingstellten Gang so ab ~25km/h mich übel abtreten, wenn ich versuche um die 30km/h zu halten, ist fast nicht drin über längere Strecken.

Zum Vergleich, steig ich dagegen auf das MTB meiner Freundin, komme lich locker in den 30km/h bereich (und sogar drüber) und es ist sogar angenehmer zu treten. Die Räder selbst haben die gleiche Größe vom Rahmen.

(Beides Cube Hardtail 2011er Modelle) Ihres hat so damals knapp 700gekostet, da sie gelegentlich nur fährt, meins um 1300 da ich schon um einiges mehr fahre wie sie.

Ist irgendwas falsch eingestellt bei mir, wo könnte man anfange zu suchen? Sind es die Reifen... ?


----------



## on any sunday (15. November 2012)

Wo ist das Problem? Nimm das Rad deiner Feundin ab und sei glücklich. Ohne Angaben der Austattungen ist das was für die Glaskugel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isar2 (15. November 2012)

Schon mal den Tacho gecheckt ?, wenn du den falschen Radumfang eingegeben hast, kannst du treten wie ein Irrer. Mehr Infos wären schon hilfreich


----------



## Darka (15. November 2012)

Hab mal ein paar Infos zusammen getragen:


*Ausstattung mein Bike: (Cube Ltd 2011er)*

Rahmen Alu Superlite AMF 7005 Double Butted, RFR-Geometry 
Gabel Manitou Minute LTD 100mm
Steuersatz FSA No.10 semi-integrated 
Vorbau Easton EA30 Oversized 
Lenker Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized 

Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT RD-M773 
Umwerfer Shimano SLX FD-M660-10 
Schalthebel Shimano SLX SL-M660-10 Rapidfire-Plus

Bremse vorn Shimano BR-M4451 180mm 
Bremse hinten Shimano BR-M4451 160mm 
Bremshebel Shimano BR-M4451 

Kurbelsatz Shimano FC-M552 175mm 
Kettenblätter 42x32x24T 

Kette Shimano CN-HG74 10-speed, 108 links 
Kassette Shimano CS-HG81 11-36T, 10-speed 
Nabe vorn Shimano Disc HB-M435 
Nabe hinten Shimano Disc FH-M435 

Felgen RFR ZX24 
Speichen DT Industry 2.0 
Reifen vorn Schwalbe Rapid Rob Performance 2.25 
Reifen hinten Schwalbe Rapid Rob Performance 2.25 
Schläuche Impac AV14 

Pedale Fasten Alu 
Rahmenmaterial Aluminium 
Gewicht ~11-12 kg 


*Bike meiner Freundin:*

Modell "Cube Attention" 
Gabel: RockShox Typ: XC 28, PopLoc 
Schaltung: 
Anzahl Gänge: 30 
Marke: Shimano SLX 
Umwerfer: 3-fach Shimano Deore 
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore 
Kettenradgarnitur:Shimano FC-M522, 175mm 
Übersetzung Blatt 1: 42 Zähne 
Übersetzung Blatt 2: 32 Zähne 
Übersetzung Blatt 3: 24 Zähne 
Innenlager: Shimano BB-ES25 

Bremsen vorne: Shimano BR-M445 160mm hydraulische Scheibenbremse 
Bremsen hinten: Shimano BR-M445 

Lenker: Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized 
Vorbau: Eastern Typ: EA30 Oversized 
Nabe: Shimano mit Centerlock 
Felgen: RFR ZX24 Aluminium 
Reifen: Schwalbe Smart Sam 
Pedale: Faster Alu 
Schläuche: Impac AV14 
Gewicht: 13.1 kg (ca.)


----------



## Darka (15. November 2012)

Isar2 schrieb:


> Schon mal den Tacho gecheckt ?, wenn du den falschen Radumfang eingegeben hast, kannst du treten wie ein Irrer. Mehr Infos wären schon hilfreich


 
Bei Ihrem Bike noch nicht  - werd ich die Tage mal machen.

Bei meinem ist der Tacho aufjedenfall richtig eingestellt, seh ich auch immer wenn ich ab und an eine Tour mit ner App am aufzeichnen bin, die Geschwindigkeiten die später für die Touren sichtbar sind, stimmen mit dem was ich während der Fahrt auf dem Tacho sehen konnte schon ziemlich überrein.


----------



## Kerberos (15. November 2012)

Kannst Du vorn auf alle drei Kettenblättern (die bei der Kurbel) schalten? Oder bleibst Du vielleicht auf dem mittleren hängen?


----------



## Trailtrooper (15. November 2012)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du das schon gecheckt hast, aber man weiß ja nie:

Lassen sich die Reifen frei drehen, schleift vielleicht ne Bremse?


----------



## greg12 (15. November 2012)

tausch mal deine reifen! rapid rob performance ist wohl das unterste level an reifen die es gibt. schwer, 50epi karkasse, daher wohl auch deutlich höherer rollwiderstand als der smart sam. kontrollier auch den luftdruck und ob die bremsen freigängig sind.


----------



## Toolkid (15. November 2012)

Darka schrieb:


> ...
> *Bike meiner Freundin:*
> ...
> Pedale: Faster Alu
> ...


Und du fragst dich noch, warum das schneller fährt.


----------



## Darka (15. November 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> tausch mal deine reifen! rapid rob performance ist wohl das unterste level an reifen die es gibt. schwer, 50epi karkasse, daher wohl auch deutlich höherer rollwiderstand als der smart sam. kontrollier auch den luftdruck und ob die bremsen freigängig sind.


 
Danke für die Tipps!
Bremsen etc... checke ich heute abend mal, stand eh an, da ich am Freitag mal wieder eine Tour fahren wollte.

Zum Thema Reifen, hab ich schonmal die Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo. gefunden, die sich zumindest recht gut von der von der "Produktbeschreibung" lesen. Wären die was?

Meine "Stammroute" die ich öfters fahre besteht aus normaler Straße, Feldwegen (da wo der Bauer mit seinem Traktor so rumdüst) und 1-2 kleineren Wäldern. (knapp 38km)


----------



## greg12 (15. November 2012)

rr evo ist mit sicherheit deutlich besser als der rapid rob! probiers aus und bei der gelegenheit kannst ja auch leichte schläuche montieren, eventl. latex reduziert den rollwiderstand weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (15. November 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> eventl. latex reduziert den rollwiderstand weiter.


 
Selten so gelacht. Vorallem bei dem Aspekt, dass Darka hier von 10km/h Geschwindigkeitsdifferenz spricht.
  @Darka: Bei deinem Anforderungsprofil ist es definitiv mehr von Bedeutung, mit welchem Luftdruck du fährst, als dass du dich hier von "Leichtlaufschläuchen" beeindrucken lässt. Wenn ich deine Streckenbeschreibung richtig deute, bist du kaum in richtigem Gelände unterwegs. Da würde ich dir einen höheren Luftdruck empfehlen. Das spart vorallem auf der Straße viel Walkarbeit am Reifen (egal ob Rapid Rob oder Racing Ralph). Auf Schotter und Trampelpfad hat zwar tendenziell ein niedriger Luftdruck den geringeren Rollwiderstand (wegen der guten Dämpfung kleiner Unebenheiten), aber du bist doch deutlich asphaltlastiger als der durchschnittliche Trailreiter.


----------



## kandyman (15. November 2012)

1) Luftdruck checken. Auf der Strasse brauchst du mit viel Luftdruck weniger Kraft, im Gelände mit wenig.

2) Laufräder rübertauschen? Wenn Ganzanzahl und Scheibendurchmesser gleich sind kannst du leicht checken ob's an den Reifen liegt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. November 2012)

Darka schrieb:


> Ist irgendwas falsch eingestellt bei mir, wo könnte man anfange zu suchen? Sind es die Reifen... ?


Hast du mal ganz konkret (Zähne selbst gezählt, Reifendurchmesser selbst gemessen) die Entfaltung im schnellsten Gang ausgerechnet?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. November 2012)

selbst mit 2Fach vorne und 38/11 als größter Übersetzung ist das kein Problem.


----------



## RetroRider (19. November 2012)

Die Rahmengrößen fehlen.


----------



## doncanaille (27. November 2012)

wusst nich genau wohin mit der frage, aber hat jmd von euch n bike was ca 17-18kg wiegt?
wollt nach paar erfahrungen fragen was das bergauf angeht. isses so schwer wies sich anhört oder geht doch besser als gedacht? vor allem an etwas steileren stellen wos so 100m+ aufwärts geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (27. November 2012)

Ist alles ne Willensfrage 

Mir z.B. isses egal, ob mein Bike 14 oder 17 kg hat...
Die Geometrie muss stimmen und Spaß muss es machen!!


----------



## don_tc (28. November 2012)

Mal so als Tipp: Mach einfach einen zweiten Speichenmagnet rein und Dein Bike fliegt! 50 km/h sind dann überhaupt kein Problem mehr!!!!

M.E ist das die günstigste und einfachste Tuningmaßnahme!


----------



## Schnitte (28. November 2012)

doncanaille schrieb:


> wusst nich genau wohin mit der frage, aber hat jmd von euch n bike was ca 17-18kg wiegt?
> wollt nach paar erfahrungen fragen was das bergauf angeht. isses so schwer wies sich anhört oder geht doch besser als gedacht? vor allem an etwas steileren stellen wos so 100m+ aufwärts geht



ist auch eine Frage des Training. Geometrie ist, wie schon erwähnt, zusätzlich entscheidend. Verallgemeinern kann man es nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. November 2012)

doncanaille schrieb:


> wusst nich genau wohin mit der frage, aber hat jmd von euch n bike was ca 17-18kg wiegt?
> wollt nach paar erfahrungen fragen was das bergauf angeht. isses so schwer wies sich anhört oder geht doch besser als gedacht? vor allem an etwas steileren stellen wos so 100m+ aufwärts geht



Lange Strecken bergauf zählt das Gesamtgewicht, welches je nach Steigung mehr Kraft erfordert. Und ja, das spürt man schon. 
Ich schieb dann halt eher.

Ob du nun aber einen Rucksack mit 10kg aufhast und ein 10kg Bike oder einen Rucksack mit 3kg und ein 17kg Bike ist da ziemlich egal. 
Wenn du allerdings bergauf Rennen fährst, spürt man das Gewicht am Rad genauso deutlich wie beim Springen in der Luft - ob man das nun als Vor- oder Nachteil sieht ist individuell. 

Viel entscheidender sind aber die Reifen. 
Wenn du mal mit DH Reifen 500hm bergauf gefahren bist....


----------



## doncanaille (28. November 2012)

Dankesehr,
ich überlege könnte günstig n MD Prayer kriegen wiegt allerdings 18kg. Alpentour hab ich nich vor zu machen, maximal 500hm alle 2 tage. Die Wege hoch sind von der steigung her akzeptabel also nichts krankes...
Wer die strecken in aachen kennt weiß bestimmt wo ich meistens fahre.
Danke


----------



## heizer1980 (29. November 2012)

Hast es ja nicht weit von der Schanz aus bis dahin, gönn` dir ein Spassgerät wenn die Touren nicht zu lange werden.
Ich hab mir auch was mit 180mm und 16,5kg gekauft. Auch Touren mit 100km und 1200hm kein Problem aber im Gegensatz zu meinem ExTourer mit 120mm und 13,5 kg doch ein Unterschied. Und dabei bin ich wirklich nicht der fiteste.
Was hast du denn so in der ängeren Auswahl?


----------



## doncanaille (29. November 2012)

da das budget sehr begrenzt is (1500) max is die auswahl nich allzugroß. canyon das günstige 120mm aber mir is nich ganz wohl dabei wenn ich damit paar größere drops nehme  zb bahntrail runter über den weg da bin ich mitm alten durchgeschlagen (hardtail 100mm) aber trotzdem... will lieber bissl übertreiben und sicher sein^^
ansonsten 
das radon slide 140 wär vll auch noch drin aber die farben-.-
slide 125 wie gesagt bissl eng...
hab auch schon in der kaufberatung nachgefragt.
wollt ma bei paar händlern reinschauen aber meist habn die nix was ich suche


----------



## heizer1980 (30. November 2012)

Geht also mehr Richtung Allmountain und nicht in die der Federwegsriesen. Die Radon schneiden eigentlich immer gut ab aber das Design ist nicht für jedermann. Wenn es kein Versänder werden soll, könnte vielleicht noch ein Drössiger XRA was füe Dich sein. Kannst Du bei Firebike probefahren, ich kenne zwei die sind da sehr zufrieden mit ihren Rädern, ich kann da selber jedoch nicht mitreden. Aber bei Deinem Budget würde ich auch bei einem Versender bleiben, kann aber mitlerweile auch viel selber machen, nur bei Garantiefällen wird es natürlich nervig.


----------



## dubbel (30. November 2012)

einfach schneller treten.


----------

